# Total 'smokin newbie' gal



## bonnie b (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi guys AND gals!!  I see there's a "Bonnie" on here (when I tried to use it for my user name) but I'm a ANOTHER one....lol.  Very new to smoking. Don't even have one yet, which is why I joined up.  To pick y'alls brains. 

I do love grilling and in the past few years been using the slow & low method with wood chips (trying to get the smoke effect) so have lots of experience on an old gas grill with lava rocks.  But...the poor thing is on it's last leg after two burner replacements, so figured instead buying a new one and fighting with trying keeping the temp low...it was time to step up to a smoker.  I'm going for an electric (for various reasons) so looking forward to all the help and feedback I will get from y'all !

Happy Smokin'

Bonnie B


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Bonnie! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You can use the search bar at the top to find answers to almost any question you have and a great place to start reading about different electric smokers.

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course, it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 2, 2013)

to SMF Bonnie!  Yes!  We need some more girls here!  So glad you joined us!

If you need any help around the forums..just ask!  Will be happy to help!

Kat


----------



## hogrider47 (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome Bonnie B glad to see you found the best place to learn all sorts of things A lot of great people here  See you live in Buckroe Beach that brings back a lot of good memories I was stationed at Langley AFB back in the early 70's  Anyway welcome aboard


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Kat !!!  That's so crazy.  The last time I joined a forum to learn about stuff (when I got my tablet) there was a gal named CAT who befriended me and helped me out SOOOO much !! 

I DO have a question, and probably in the wrong place.  But I'm having such a hard time with my keyboard on hwew.  I'm on my PC, I type really fast, but cant' get my replies to work right.

I already typed a post with a question and lost it.  No biggie.  But my problem is -- when I type, I cant seem to use any 'edit' options that I"m used to when using WORD, such as highliting things to delete.  The hilite seems to want to stop mid sentence.

Also, I cant seem to arrow up if I want to take my cursor up to another paragraph, so I can back space and delete things.  I'm famous for editing what I write as I write....and this doesn't seem to let me do it.  HOWEVER>......as I type THIS....it's working FINE...so WTC. 

But I STILL cant go down to the bottom, for instance, and higlight up a few paragraphs as to delete.  It will only let me hilight up to a point.  Hope this makes sense.  I'm typing THIS after I typed the last sentence and my 'bye bye'....HELP

I'm guesing there's a setting that I havent' checked out on there (sorry) but figured it was easier to ask if I need to change something so I can just TYPE like I would at work....ya know??  LOL

Thanx,

Bonnie


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 2, 2013)

bonnie b said:


> Hi Kat !!!  That's so crazy.  The last time I joined a forum to learn about stuff (when I got my tablet) there was a gal named CAT who befriended me and helped me out SOOOO much !!
> 
> I DO have a question, and probably in the wrong place.  But I'm having such a hard time with my keyboard on hwew.  I'm on my PC, I type really fast, but cant' get my replies to work right.
> 
> ...


We need to gather the girls up and make a Gal Posse here!  Haha!  I have problems using my Kindle fire here...a PC or laptop works better for me.  I am not the best with the techy stuff...just know enough to get myself in trouble.  If you are using an IPad...have you tried this in the mobile format?

Also, it is going to take a little bit for your posts to show.  Once the system learns you...meaning..the more you post....the quicker your stuff shows up.  The site here runs a clean ship...no spam allowed.  Dont get discouraged.  You will do just fine!


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey hogrider !!  just a quick reply cuz I've been trying to do same (reply to a few people) on my table for about 15 mins now....and then this PC isn't working any better.  Guess I gotta go readjust some settings or sumpin, but anyway.. (and here it goes AGAIN...can't make a new paragraph???)  But anyway...sooo, you were at LAFB !!??   So cool.  They rule.  I have so MUCH respect for the area I live in.  Feel QUITE protected.  As well tho, feel quite vulnerable...know what I mean?  LOL  Gotta send this now before i lose it, since I"ve lost three posts already.  guess it's some sorta glitch?


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey Kat...no, not an ipad.  Didn't want to mention names, thot it might me off limits.  Toshiba Thrive here, and only want to say that cuza how much THAT forum was helpful and friendly, JUST LIKE YOU GUYS SEEM TO BE !!!   And it's not the slowness.  It's the inability to go 'back up' into somehting I wrote and edit it, or to even edit it altogether....and I did go back to my PC. When I say "back"....i'm back in my little hovel room now...lol.  But it's kool  I'll manage.

I AGREE.   GIRL POSSE needed !!!  Gonna go now, try to get back to a post where i can ask my 'original' question....lol...so I can get SKOOLED!!! 

Thanks for being friendly!  Love forums where people are happy and not snarky, or snarggy or whaterve that word is.  It's not ME....i just know THAT !!!!  SMILE 

My philosphoy (sp) is "don't worry...be happy" !!!  (And I hate doing a  "preview", too... since I'm such a prefectionist.  If I DO...I'll never end up sending this....lol)


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 2, 2013)

bonnie b said:


> Hey Kat...no, not an ipad.  Didn't want to mention names, thot it might me off limits.  Toshiba Thrive here, and only want to say that cuza how much THAT forum was helpful and friendly, JUST LIKE YOU GUYS SEEM TO BE !!!   And it's not the slowness.  It's the inability to go 'back up' into somehting I wrote and edit it, or to even edit it altogether....and I did go back to my PC. When I say "back"....i'm back in my little hovel room now...lol.  But it's kool  I'll manage.
> 
> I AGREE.   GIRL POSSE needed !!!  Gonna go now, try to get back to a post where i can ask my 'original' question....lol...so I can get SKOOLED!!!
> 
> ...


I just had a duh moment....under your post....once you have posted it...there is a row of icons....one looks like a pencil....click on this...and then you can edit.  I have posted stuff and a day later went back and ooops...corrected it.

You are going to fit in just fine!  Gotta meet Candycoated AKA Lady Mel.  She is a hoot!  Smokinhusker too!


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks sweetie...I appreciate that suggestion.  But it's not that.  It's while I"m actually typing.  Like RIGHT now.  Things get all strange and won't let me do what I normally do when typing.  

But no worries.  You don't have to solve it.  Time is too precious to waste it on silly stuff like this when it seems you are getting my messages....lol.  Plus, I"m getting too tired of worrying about "that" when I have  YET to ask my "newbie smoker question".....lol !!  Actually, I typed it out real nice, edited it so it wasn't all "talkie" like I can get....and THEN....BAMmmm...it disappeared.

So gonna send this now before it screws up AGAIN and gets lost....lol.

Thanks for being there for this "gal" and we WILL get a posse together, if possible.....smile>   bonnie


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 2, 2013)

Good deal!  Someone will help you out!  Dave, the other moderator here is great!  Catch ya later!


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 2, 2013)

PS - just want to clarify something....(smile).  I don't think I typed (or at least didn't meant) to type the subject as being "TOTAL 'SMOKIN NEWBIE' GAL" -- in the sense that  THAT sounds like I"m saying I"m totally smoking....lol.  If anything, I think I meant to say that I'm "totally new" to smoking...okay?  I just HATE bitches who are full of themselves.....and I say that with another smile.....LOL.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 2, 2013)

bonnie b said:


> PS - just want to clarify something....(smile).  I don't think I typed (or at least didn't meant) to type the subject as being "TOTAL 'SMOKIN NEWBIE' GAL" -- in the sense that  THAT sounds like I"m saying I"m totally smoking....lol.  If anything, I think I meant to say that I'm "totally new" to smoking...okay?  I just HATE bitches who are full of themselves.....and I say that with another smile.....LOL.


Ohhhhh  We are going to have a ball!  LOL....yes we are totally Smoking Babes here!  (giggle)


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 2, 2013)

Dammit -- I'm signed up to get replies on my tablet....yet I"m sitting back here on my PC....so there is a time delay for when I get y'alls replies.  So I"m a day late and a dollar short.

But Hell yeah....totally smoking babes here...ya HEAR me???  lol !! 

I'll be catching up soon. I''m a quick learner !  WATCH OUT ....  (smile)


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 2, 2013)

bonnie b said:


> Dammit -- I'm signed up to get replies on my tablet....yet I"m sitting back here on my PC....so there is a time delay for when I get y'alls replies.  So I"m a day late and a dollar short.
> 
> But Hell yeah....totally smoking babes here...ya HEAR me???  lol !!
> 
> I'll be catching up soon. I''m a quick learner !  WATCH OUT ....  (smile)


Waiting!  LOL


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 2, 2013)

Just tried AGAIN.  Thinking I"ll use WORD, then copy and paste.  And hope that the site will 'accept' my pasting....lol. I do have my phone next to me, so I heard you "reply"..........so that was kool !!  I love this.  Makin new friends.  With a new hobbie.  OR passion, in my case...cuz  I luv me some good grilled (or in the near futture) smoked foods....Ummm.  I''ll probably be MIA temporarily while I try to figure out how to type in WORD vs on the website. Maybe it's cuz I don't have the most recent internet connection????  Whatever.  I'LL BE BACK !!!   LOL


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 2, 2013)

bonnie b said:


> Just tried AGAIN.  Thinking I"ll use WORD, then copy and paste.  And hope that the site will 'accept' my pasting....lol. I do have my phone next to me, so I heard you "reply"..........so that was kool !!  I love this.  Makin new friends.  With a new hobbie.  OR passion, in my case...cuz  I luv me some good grilled (or in the near futture) smoked foods....Ummm.  I''ll probably be MIA temporarily while I try to figure out how to type in WORD vs on the website. Maybe it's cuz I don't have the most recent internet connection????  Whatever.  I'LL BE BACK !!!   LOL


What are you having trouble doing?


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Bonnie, could you please watch the language, this is a family friendly forum and we like to keep it clean, Thanks!


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 2, 2013)

yes, yes, yes.....im so sorry. i even thought about sayin it when i did.  Oooops. but it was due to frustratio, i am thinking....is there any setings i can change so my PC can type rite??? for me to type this on myntablet..?...

i reverted back to mynPC.... it is still very hard. AND SLOW and goofy....like this...

aint fussin....just dont want y,all to think im disprespectful.


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 2, 2013)

There are no settings on here you can change. I really don't know what is going on because I have never heard anyone mention the problems that you are having.


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 2, 2013)

u  r u still there? i can explain.....if my KB will let me.


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 2, 2013)

well...thanx anyway...and if this shows up goofy...it aint me...LOL  i DO appreciate ur being nice about my fowl language...and i will figure out my KB issues. maybe i just type toooo fast- however, thats never been a problem on my ole dinsaur PC keyboard....lol. thanx again......and it took me 5 mins to type this.....sorry!!!


----------



## linguica (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm not quite sure what bonnie b is trying to say, but i certainly like the way she is trying to say it. This lady is going to be a like a ghost pepper in your morning coffee.   I look forward to hear more from you.


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 2, 2013)

deleted by op


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 2, 2013)

ok..bound & determined for y'al to know...

im not some screw up girl. i 'am very serious about this.

but i am really having isues with my keyboatd.

ad it is NOT ME....cz i usta type for a living. so i will fix it. and then u can believe me.


----------



## linguica (Feb 2, 2013)

New keyboard;


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 3, 2013)

nice KB.. thanx..but not my issue. i appreciate ur help but it is beyond that unfortunately. I got a BT plus another one.  u can PM me avout it since its wastimn a ltaspace on this site tryin to discu rhis. im very enbarrassed that i cannot comuinicate right-i typr professionally butnapparently ny


----------



## stovebolt (Feb 3, 2013)

I've had all kinds of weird things happen while trying to type replies in the past, and some of the problems were intermittent. I finally switched to "Chrome" and rarely have issues with it. With "Firefox" I often couldn't post at all.

Welcome to the forum.

Chuck


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 3, 2013)

deleted by op


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 3, 2013)

Ah haaaa...same thing my "tablet" forum had me do?!!!!!  had n thot of that !!!    thanx  goma try now  :)


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 3, 2013)

deleted by op


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 3, 2013)

deleted by op


----------



## stovebolt (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm sure you will get it figured out. Until you do the "cut and paste" from another program might make it easier for you. That operates strangely on here too but it does work.

Chuck


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, I'm back and tryin again. LOL  To answer you, Nepas (what trouble am I having?) -- on my table, in either format, there is a serious lag time between when I 'tap' and what shows up screen.  When I revert back to my PC (which I prefer anyway...much faster typing), I can't seem to navigate within my reply.  Like I can't 'arrow' back up to something I typed previously to correct it.  And I can't 'hilite' more than a couple words to delete something I wrote.  Like if I type this, then try to hilite this whole sentence to delete it, it will only let me hilight the last few words. And right now...I hit ENTER to make a new paragraph, but it would not let me.  I had a similar thing happen back when I signed up on the Toshib Thrive Tablet forum and there were settings on the site that someone told me about and walked me thru on how to change them...thought maybe I needed to do that here, altho that was for using the tablet whereas this is with my PC.  And nothing abnormal about my PC setup.  Just a regular ole keyboard and DSL connection.  Nevertheless, (and I can't make a new paragraph....sorry), I will work thru it because I WANT to post a question....lol.  That's how this whole thing got started.  See y'all over in the Electric Smoker forum, I hope.................Oh, and Chuck (one again, can't make new paragraph), I just checked my table and got your reply.  I think that WAS one of the solutions they had told me about on the tablet.  I guess I could try it on my PC as well.  I'm still using the good ole' Explorer, and probably not an updated one since I rarely use it. Thanks !!


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 3, 2013)

Ohhh...and I just got the 'cut and paste' suggestion, Chuck...which I had intended to try.  Thanks for reminding me !!


----------



## mikethebutcher (Feb 3, 2013)

bonnie b said:


> Hi guys AND gals!!  I see there's a "Bonnie" on here (when I tried to use it for my user name) but I'm a ANOTHER one....lol.  Very new to smoking. Don't even have one yet, which is why I joined up.  To pick y'alls brains.
> 
> I do love grilling and in the past few years been using the slow & low method with wood chips (trying to get the smoke effect) so have lots of experience on an old gas grill with lava rocks.  But...the poor thing is on it's last leg after two burner replacements, so figured instead buying a new one and fighting with trying keeping the temp low...it was time to step up to a smoker.  I'm going for an electric (for various reasons) so looking forward to all the help and feedback I will get from y'all !
> 
> ...


----------



## mikethebutcher (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey Bonnie im new and in the same boat the more i research the more i like the Smokin it model#3 its electric stainless steel construction a well made machine you can see em on utube or go to their website its a commercial quality unit I hope it helps good luck


----------



## roller (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to SMF...Yep more girls !!!!!!!!


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanx guys!!! Im lovin the SMF!!!  Seeee...and i'm even learning the acronyms...lol.


----------

